# Global Trading - AMEX



## onz (12 July 2014)

Hi Everyone,

Yesterday I placed a trade on the american stock exchange. But I'm trying to figure out how long it will take for my trade to go through. When I spoke to the customer service guy, he didn't seem that knowledgable but I got the impression the trade would be locked in as soon as the American market opened.

But now an entire american business day has passed and my order is still showing as open  and the stock price has increased above the limit I set 

So can anyone advise on the timeframe for global trades on the AMEX? It seems ridiculous that it would depend on Australian business hours instead of american. Fairly confused

Any info would be great. Thanks!


----------



## minwa (12 July 2014)

Immediately, after a few seconds you press submit. If the order says open while US market is open and you have used a limit order and the price is below what you placed for a buy order, then something is wrong. Change broker if it happens again.


----------



## skyQuake (12 July 2014)

US markets operate from 11:30pm to 6am (during non daylight savings)

There's also tradable (but generally no liquidity) pre-market session from about 9pm aus time.

Which stock were u looking at, and what price/time did you submit your order?


----------

